# Roadbikereview group ride - March 2 - Palo Alto VA parking lot!



## Francis Cebedo

We need to set one up. We can get it started then make it a monthly thing.

I elect Thien and Velogirl to organize.

I'll give swank roadbikereview socks to all that attend the first ride.

fc


----------



## Dr_John

I'd be up for one given enough advanced warning.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

francois said:


> We need to set one up. We can get it started then make it a monthly thing.
> 
> I elect Thien and Velogirl to organize.
> 
> I'll give swank roadbikereview socks to all that attend the first ride.
> 
> fc


no fair...these things are always in CA.


----------



## thien

March 1 is looking like the first weekend date for Thien.

Since it's the first ride, and we're trying to meet as many fellow RBR's as possible, we should aim to make it a casual no drop ride. Any suggestions?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thien said:


> March 1 is looking like the first weekend date for Thien.
> 
> Since it's the first ride, and we're trying to meet as many fellow RBR's as possible, we should aim to make it a casual no drop ride. Any suggestions?


Yes, no mountains, no drops. I suggest something on Foothill, Canada.

fc


----------



## Superunleaded

thien said:


> March 1 is looking like the first weekend date for Thien.
> 
> Since it's the first ride, and we're trying to meet as many fellow RBR's as possible, we should aim to make it a casual no drop ride. Any suggestions?



Yeah T!!!
then we'll schedule that 1/2moon bay to SCruz ride after the initial first ride 

I got a flat 50 miler but it's in Fremont.


wazzup Francis?


----------



## thinkcooper

I'll do what I can to attend. Last time I was on one of these rides, we had a friggin blast.


----------



## rollinrob

I know its a long shot but you could come up here to Sacramento. We could ride on the American River Bike Trail. that way we could get folks the Bay area, Sacramento and Reno. Its flat and fun.


----------



## ukiahb

francois said:


> Yes, no mountains, no drops. I suggest something on Foothill, Canada.
> 
> fc


sounds great, and doable on a fixed gear. Another route that might work well would be from the Larkspur ferry terminal down to S.F. and return on the ferry....lots of parking at the terminal on weekends and a good brew pub across the road for possible after ride refreshments....


----------



## sokudo

Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Page Mill, L Arastradero, L Alpine, R Portola, R Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill


----------



## rensho

Great idea!

March 1st is a CCCX race day. 
March 2nd is a drink all the wine you can in Healdsburg for $20 day.


----------



## thien

March 2nd it is! Recovery ride for francois....


----------



## ukiahb

rensho said:


> Great idea!
> 
> March 1st is a CCCX race day.
> March 2nd is a drink all the wine you can in Healdsburg for $20 day.


hmmm...lotsa good riding around Healdsburg too...


----------



## mohair_chair

francois said:


> Yes, no mountains, no drops. I suggest something on Foothill, Canada.
> 
> fc


If that's the case, I can probably make it. If I have to climb a hill, I'm going to need a motor.


----------



## robwh9

Count me in if my legs aren't too dead. The Santa Cruz Randonneurs have a 150K ride on March 1: SC to La Honda to San Gregorio to Pescadero and back, if anyone's interested.

http://pages.prodigy.net/scrandonneurs/


----------



## robwh9

sokudo said:


> Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Page Mill, L Arastradero, L Alpine, R Portola, R Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill


How about stopping at the Woodside Bakery?


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

thien said:


> March 2nd it is! Recovery ride for francois....


March 2nd should be doable.
Might the famous Snap be joining us?


----------



## Gee3

Since it's on a sunday I may actually be able to make it! Especially if it'll be relatively flat. I haven't shed my winter (fat) coat yet! Doh! I guess this'll be a good place to start and to stretch the legs of the newly built bike.

Just remind me a couple weeks before Thien.


----------



## robwh9

Bocephus Jones II said:


> no fair...these things are always in CA.


I bet you can find some Californians to ride with. Does the University of California at Boulder have a bike club?


----------



## mohair_chair

sokudo said:


> Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Page Mill, L Arastradero, L Alpine, R Portola, R Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill


You realize that Moody is a steep ass hill, right? I could drag myself up Altamont if I had to, but not Moody.


----------



## sokudo

mohair_chair said:


> You realize that Moody is a steep ass hill, right? I could drag myself up Altamont if I had to, but not Moody.


Moody is short and goes straight to Page Mill. And then it is right on Page Mill, not left.  

If Altamont, then what's next, before Purissima?


----------



## sokudo

robwh9 said:


> How about stopping at the Woodside Bakery?


Foothill, El Monte, Moody, [R Altamont], R Page Mill, L Arastradero, (**) L Alpine, R Portola, L Portola, R Mountain Home, L 84 - stop at Woodside Bakery - R 84 back to Whiskey, L Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill

or, with hardly any climbing,
Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Altamont, R Taafe, L Elena, L Purissima, L Arastradero, L Page MIll, R Arastradero, follow above from (**)


----------



## snapdragen

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> March 2nd should be doable.
> Might the famous Snap be joining us?


Don't I wish  

Haven't ridden in a year, don't think my clothes will fit, physically I'm still all f'd up.

Otherwise, everything is great!


----------



## ukiahb

snapdragen said:


> Don't I wish
> 
> Haven't ridden in a year, don't think my clothes will fit, physically I'm still all f'd up.
> 
> Otherwise, everything is great!


hmmm...perhaps June 14th would be better then??? ; -)

this is the date for the annual WNBR in S.F...

http://nakedwiki.org/index.php?title=San_Francisco


----------



## mohair_chair

sokudo said:


> Moody is short and goes straight to Page Mill. And then it is right on Page Mill, not left.
> 
> If Altamont, then what's next, before Purissima?


Altamont also goes straight to Page Mill, maybe 1/2 mile below Moody.


----------



## snapdragen

Ooh, trust me, you don't want to see that.....


----------



## Cruzer2424

I'm game if I'm free! 

You guys are talking about Altamont-ish. That would be great. I could ride there, ride with you guy, then ride home....


----------



## bustamove

*steep, but short*



mohair_chair said:


> You realize that Moody is a steep ass hill, right? I could drag myself up Altamont if I had to, but not Moody.


Good grief. It only takes 5 minutes to climb the steep section of Moody. 7 for the slower riders. The terrain leading up to the U-turn is practically flat. I'll throw out the tow row if you need a little assistance.


----------



## new2road

So where are you planning on riding? Where is everyone going to meet? 
I might be able to talk some people into coming.
Let me know Place and time.


----------



## Roeland

Count me in, too. Perfect for another newbie like me to meet more riders.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

bustamove said:


> Good grief. It only takes 5 minutes to climb the steep section of Moody. 7 for the slower riders. The terrain leading up to the U-turn is practically flat. I'll throw out the tow row if you need a little assistance.


You underestimate your powers obi-wan. That hill could be a 20 minute hill or a deal breaker hill for some.

I imagine the altamont and arastadero roller should be enough for the first roadiebikiereview ride.

fc


----------



## bustamove

francois said:


> You underestimate your powers obi-wan. That hill could be a 20 minute hill or a deal breaker hill for some.
> 
> I imagine the altamont and arastadero roller should be enough for the first roadiebikiereview ride.
> 
> fc


I'm confused. Too many hill climbs in the bay area and my mind is dizzy from oxygen depravation after doing all that climbing.

My suggestion for a route would be to start from Hwy 92 and Cañada Road since that would be easy access from the North, South and East bay residents. Plus, Cañada is closed to automotive traffic on Sundays. Cañada to Woodside, Portola Valley, Los Altos, and turn around somewhere in Cupertino. Return to the starting point via Foothill Expressway, Arastradero, Portola Valley Road, and Woodside. Route is mostly flat with a few rolling hills. Riders looking for more vertical challenge have many options afterwards (Kings Mountain Road, Old La Honda, Moody, etc.)


----------



## thinkcooper

All I'm waiting for is for you folks on the wrong side of the hill to pick a starting point.


----------



## sokudo

bustamove said:


> I'm confused. Too many hill climbs in the bay area and my mind is dizzy from oxygen depravation after doing all that climbing.
> 
> My suggestion for a route would be to start from Hwy 92 and Cañada Road since that would be easy access from the North, South and East bay residents. Plus, Cañada is closed to automotive traffic on Sundays. Cañada to Woodside, Portola Valley, Los Altos, and turn around somewhere in Cupertino. Return to the starting point via Foothill Expressway, Arastradero, Portola Valley Road, and Woodside. Route is mostly flat with a few rolling hills. Riders looking for more vertical challenge have many options afterwards (Kings Mountain Road, Old La Honda, Moody, etc.)


It's a great suggestion. I see only minor flaws in the otherwise excellent proposal: 
The route is boringly flat and flat parts are boringly long and straight.
It is not convenient to ride to the start on a bicycle or to get back for basically anybody except rare San Mateo folks.
To get to Kings it will take yet another, third or fourth in the day, 7 mile flat and straight Canada Rd ride.

If we may move starting point south to one of the parks with ample parkings along Foothill (Shoup?), or to Gunn High School at Arastradero off Foothill, it becomes convenient to ride a bike to the start for the peninsula residents and for quite a bit of South Bay. For folks, who have to drive or ride Caltrain from SF or the East Bay, it would not make much of a difference.


----------



## velogirl

your choice of route really depends on what your goal for the ride is. if this ride is intended to be a social ride for both men and women, then I would suggest a route that's flatter (or boring as sukodo states) and will be conducive to group riding. you might also consider starting the ride near a restaurant where everyone could linger post-ride and socialize some more. I'm also a proponent of starting a ride near public transportation when possible. given those variables, Menlo Park CalTrain is a great choice, and there are lots of iterations of flattish and rolling routes from there.


----------



## sokudo

Flat with turns is not boring.

Menlo Park CalTrain is fine. Palo Alto CalTrain on University works well, too.


----------



## goloso

bustamove said:


> I'm confused. Too many hill climbs in the bay area and my mind is dizzy from oxygen depravation after doing all that climbing.


If you are scheduling a large ride with a variety of skill/fitness levels putting a bunch of steep hills in just means more waiting at the top and more regroups. This makes a dull ride for the fit, a sufferfest for the less fit and torture for the heavy people. I don't think anyone will stop you from pulling up Alpine or Sand Hill. 

Count me in Francis!

-G


----------



## wchane

well...color me in with enough notice as others have said. 

located in cupertino, so obviously up for anything in the upper s.bay or lower peninsula. the sf w/ferry ride sounds great as well.


----------



## Cruzer2424

dangit. why can't this be sooner? 

i'm getting excited.


----------



## rollinrob

Why cant we get something organized for Sunday in Palo Alto prior to the start of the TOC.


----------



## Gee3

Okay... I'm gonna miss the ToC but the boss, I mean wife... just gave the green light to ride with you guys on March 2nd! This will be my first RBR ride so be gentle on me! I've mostly ridden with the BF guys and Thien and his girl to train for the Waves to Wine ride last year. 

I guess it's never too early to start since I signed up again with Thien this year!

See everyone there!

Gary


----------



## CoLiKe20

march 2nd eh? If it's not too far from my place I'll join you guys.


----------



## Squidward

"I'll be there" Remember that song by The Jackson 5? Or was that Michael Jackson by then? I'm confused and showing my age. Then again, March 2 will be the second day that I will be 42 years old so, yes, I'm really that old! Just say when and where to meet and I'll drag my riding buddy along.


----------



## CrankyMonkey

Count me in... 

The Loop (aka Arastradero > Alpine > Portola > Sand Hill) would be a good loop for a group ride. There is adequate parking at the Palo Alto Mall (near Nordstroms) and people can take the CalTrain to the Palo Alto stop.


----------



## Dr_John

> I'm confused and showing my age. Then again, March 2 will be the second day that I will be 42 years old so, yes, I'm really that old!


You're nothing but a young punk to me... I'm too-rapidly approaching 50.  

'Super Mario' is only a year younger than you, and he was a 'show' in today's ToC stage, so no excuses.


----------



## thinkcooper

Where??? Francis, chime in and pick the spot - they'll follow your lead.


----------



## Gee3

CrankyMonkey said:


> Count me in...
> 
> The Loop (aka Arastradero > Alpine > Portola > Sand Hill) would be a good loop for a group ride. There is adequate parking at the Palo Alto Mall (near Nordstroms) and people can take the CalTrain to the Palo Alto stop.


Is this loop good for someone that isn't a good climber? I'm trying to get my friend Siu to ride with the group. She hasn't been on many group rides so I want this to be an enjoyable ride for her if she can make it out. And will the pace be reasonable? This will most likely be my first ride of the year so the extra pounds I've gained won't help me either!! hehe!

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## cpark

Man, l wish I could join you guys.....
It's 30 degrees and snowing pretty good in Notheren VA/DC area....:mad2:


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I think the elevation gain is under 500 feet. There are a few hills and grades but no long climbs. Should be totally doable for you guys.


----------



## eddy

bustamove said:


> Good grief. It only takes 5 minutes to climb the steep section of Moody. 7 for the slower riders. The terrain leading up to the U-turn is practically flat. I'll throw out the tow row if you need a little assistance.


OMG, you are farking kidding me! 5-7 minutes to climb Moody? Yeah, in an automobile! Who are you--the King of the Mountains?! Francois is right, Moody is a dealbreaker. I'll keep going on Foothill and meet you at Alpine instead.



CrankyMonkey said:


> The Loop (aka Arastradero > Alpine > Portola > Sand Hill) would be a good loop for a group ride. There is adequate parking at the Palo Alto Mall (near Nordstroms) and people can take the CalTrain to the Palo Alto stop.


This is ideal. I used to ride this from my house in MV. You could park at Gunn or VA and do this, too. I'll be in the broom wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG

How can I miss this one after such a fun meetup yesterday on Seirra Rd? Sounds like this is going to be a good sized peloton. Count me in.


----------



## CoLiKe20

is there a time and place yet?


----------



## sometimerider

CoLiKe20 said:


> is there a time and place yet?


I notice the same lack.

We definitely could use a decision on a starting time and place. The exact route itself could be sorted out later.

Here are some routes that have been suggested by others - which I have attempted to map (but I'm not familiar with the area):


RBR 1 (17.1 miles, 1234 climb) The Loop (aka Arastradero > Alpine > Portola > Sand Hill) would be a good loop for a group ride. There is adequate parking at the Palo Alto Mall (near Nordstroms) and people can take the CalTrain to the Palo Alto stop. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-3-2-08
RBR2 (25.8 miles, 2048 climb) Foothill, El Monte, Moody, [R Altamont], R Page Mill, L Arastradero, (**) L Alpine, R Portola, L Portola, R Mountain Home, L 84 - stop at Woodside Bakery - R 84 back to Whiskey, L Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR2-3-2-08
RBR3 (26.8 miles, 1966 climb) Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Altamont, R Taafe, L Elena, L Purissima, L Arastradero, L Page MIll, R Arastradero, follow above from (**). http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR3-3-2-08

(Click "Show" to select the elevation profile or cue sheet.)


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I vote for a starting time of 9:00 am and RBR 1.

If we are really looking to do a "no drop" ride with some small hills I think its the best option. Thats the loop I take my friends who haven't ridden in a while because it's very doable. Also since we will be in an area with other great climbs stronger riders can break off afterwards.


----------



## Gee3

I think when Thien returns from covering the ToC the details of the route and ride will be finalized.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

CrankyMonkey said:


> I vote for a starting time of 9:00 am and RBR 1.
> 
> If we are really looking to do a "no drop" ride with some small hills I think its the best option. Thats the loop I take my friends who haven't ridden in a while because it's very doable. Also since we will be in an area with other great climbs stronger riders can break off afterwards.


Agreed on option number 1. If we want as many local RBRs to show up then let's make it a social, no drop ride with minimal climbing.


----------



## goloso

*sounds good*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Agreed on option number 1. If we want as many local RBRs to show up then let's make it a social, no drop ride with minimal climbing.


Its short but I'm sure there will be no shortage of people wanting to do an extra loop.

-G


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, I think I got it. 

*Meeting place is the Palo Alto Veterans Hospital parking lot. *Park closest to Foothill road.
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&q=va+hospital,&near=Palo+Alto,+CA&fb=1&cid=37403886,-122141377,4803043366714718562&li=lmd&ll=37.403915,-122.132778&spn=0.051613,0.085402&z=14

It's that big lot and building you see from Foothill between Page Mill and Arastadero. It has a lot of room. You can park there or ride there. I'll attach a photo to this post.

*Time will be: 9 am

Route will be: *Foothill North > Page Mill left> Arastradero right> Alpine left > Portola right > Portola left > 84 right > Tripp right > Kings Mountain right > Manuella left > Albion left > Olive Hill right > Canada right > 84 right > Whiskey Hill right > Sand Hill left > right to Alpine and Foothill.

Someone map that out. It sounds complicated but it's really a very short version of the Spectrum ride. The biggest hill is Sand Hill road but the route is very interesting.

We can add a climbing loop afterwards or we can just have a picnic lunch by the cars.

Comments? We need someone to post group riding tips btw. All riders are welcome. But pack riding might be a new adventure for some.

Wear, buy your roadbikereview clothing btw.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper

yep. that's the way to do it!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> yep. that's the way to do it!


I followed your wife's blog and there's bad news about her husband. What da?? Sorry to hear that young man.
http://karenstnt.blogspot.com/

fc


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

francois said:


> Wear, buy your roadbikereview clothing btw.


At heavily discounted prices, right?


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> I followed your wife's blog and there's bad news about her husband. What da?? Sorry to hear that young man.
> http://karenstnt.blogspot.com/
> 
> fc


We're taking it all in stride, and best of all, now I have a good excuse if you kick my butt on a climb...

Here are the details on my RBR blog.


----------



## CoLiKe20

sometimerider said:


> I notice the same lack.
> 
> We definitely could use a decision on a starting time and place. The exact route itself could be sorted out later.
> 
> Here are some routes that have been suggested by others - which I have attempted to map (but I'm not familiar with the area):
> 
> 
> RBR 1 (17.1 miles, 1234 climb) The Loop (aka Arastradero > Alpine > Portola > Sand Hill) would be a good loop for a group ride. There is adequate parking at the Palo Alto Mall (near Nordstroms) and people can take the CalTrain to the Palo Alto stop. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-3-2-08
> RBR2 (25.8 miles, 2048 climb) Foothill, El Monte, Moody, [R Altamont], R Page Mill, L Arastradero, (**) L Alpine, R Portola, L Portola, R Mountain Home, L 84 - stop at Woodside Bakery - R 84 back to Whiskey, L Sand Hill, Junipero Serra/Foothill. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR2-3-2-08
> RBR3 (26.8 miles, 1966 climb) Foothill, El Monte, Moody, R Altamont, R Taafe, L Elena, L Purissima, L Arastradero, L Page MIll, R Arastradero, follow above from (**). http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR3-3-2-08
> 
> (Click "Show" to select the elevation profile or cue sheet.)


thanks for mapping it out. That must have taken some time.


----------



## CrankyMonkey

francois said:


> Ok, I think I got it.
> 
> *Meeting place is the Palo Alto Veterans Hospital parking lot. *Park closest to Foothill road.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&q=va+hospital,&near=Palo+Alto,+CA&fb=1&cid=37403886,-122141377,4803043366714718562&li=lmd&ll=37.403915,-122.132778&spn=0.051613,0.085402&z=14
> 
> It's that big lot and building you see from Foothill between Page Mill and Arastadero. It has a lot of room. You can park there or ride there. I'll attach a photo to this post.
> 
> *Time will be: 9 am
> 
> Route will be: *Foothill North > Page Mill left> Arastradero right> Alpine left > Portola right > Portola left > 84 right > Tripp right > Kings Mountain right > Manuella left > Albion left > Olive Hill right > Canada right > 84 right > Whiskey Hill right > Sand Hill left > right to Alpine and Foothill.
> 
> Someone map that out. It sounds complicated but it's really a very short version of the Spectrum ride. The biggest hill is Sand Hill road but the route is very interesting.
> 
> We can add a climbing loop afterwards or we can just have a picnic lunch by the cars.
> 
> Comments? We need someone to post group riding tips btw. All riders are welcome. But pack riding might be a new adventure for some.
> 
> Wear, buy your roadbikereview clothing btw.
> 
> francois



That route sounds good too! Okay... I want to change my vote to Francois' Loop. Here is a map (without elevation), its about 22 miles total.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...408074,-122.208996&spn=0.085904,0.188141&z=13


----------



## thien

Francois has spoken. Meet @ the Veteran's Hospital at 9am. I'll probably park down by Chain Reaction on Homestead and bike up Foothill to the hospital if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## sometimerider

CrankyMonkey said:


> That route sounds good too! Okay... I want to change my vote to Francois' Loop. Here is a map (without elevation), its about 22 miles total.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...408074,-122.208996&spn=0.085904,0.188141&z=13


And here is a version with elevation and cue sheet: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/107845 - 24.9 miles, 1784 ft climbing

(No this isn't hard for me to make these maps - at least it wouldn't be if the elevation database wasn't so screwed up.)


----------



## thien

actually, why don't we tack on, Canada Rd up to 92 and turn around, to Francis' loop. It'll be Bicycle Sunday and we'll have some wide open flat roads...


----------



## sometimerider

sometimerider said:


> And here is a version with elevation and cue sheet: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/107845 - 24.9 miles, 1784 ft climbing


Ok, I originally messed up by not making that link public; it is now.

And I've added Thien's suggestion to go up Canada to 92 and back. That jumps the distance up to 35.7 (fine by me) and makes the total climbing 1765 feet.

Here is an abbreviated version of the cue sheet (with elevations):

0mi	start at Palo Alto Veterans Hospital, 3801 Miranda Ave	85.3ft
0.06mi	R Miranda	105ft
0.58mi	merge onto Foothill	111.5ft
0.91mi	L Page Mill	154.2ft
2.61mi	R Arastradero	255.9ft
4.57mi	L Alpine	410.1ft
5.66mi	R Portola	557.7ft
9.1mi	L to stay on Portola	374ft
9.91mi	R 84 (Woodside Rd)	462.6ft
11.05mi	L Tripp	518.4ft
11.89mi	R Kings Mountain	452.8ft
12.3mi	L Manuella	433.1ft
12.74mi	L Albion	462.6ft
13.25mi	R Olive Hill	498.7ft
13.63mi	L Canada	429.8ft
20.08mi	U turn on Canada at 92	351ft
27.44mi	L 84	387.1ft
27.7mi	R Whiskey Hill	406.8ft
29.06mi	L Sand Hill	292ft
32.17mi	R Alpine	157.5ft
32.29mi	L Junipero Serra	167.3ft
34.67mi	S cross Page Mill, becomes Foothill	160.8ft
35.26mi	L on Page Mill, immediate right onto Miranda 105ft
35.54mi	L into PA Vets	91.9ft
35.62mi	finish	85.3ft


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thien said:


> actually, why don't we tack on, Canada Rd up to 92 and turn around, to Francis' loop. It'll be Bicycle Sunday and we'll have some wide open flat roads...


Sure. I think Thien wants to display his diesel pulling power. I'm drafting!

fc


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Sure. I think Thien wants to display his diesel pulling power. I'm drafting!
> 
> fc


fc, I convinced my wife to ride with us. I told her your wife would be riding with us as well. If she isn't, lie for me, okay?


----------



## eddy

thinkcooper said:


> fc, I convinced my wife to ride with us. I told her your wife would be riding with us as well. If she isn't, lie for me, okay?


If I show up then she definitely won't be the last one off the back. I just found out that I might have to work that day, so, if I do, I'll probably ride part of the route with (behind) the group and then make my exit on Alpine over to the jobsite.


----------



## manhattanproj

ah. a group ride. i want to join. 

but i'll pass on this one. not in riding shape. i'll join the next one. 

i'm excited even though i'm not going.


----------



## eddy

francois said:


> *Meeting place is the Palo Alto Veterans Hospital parking lot. *Park closest to Foothill road.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&q=va+hospital,&near=Palo+Alto,+CA&fb=1&cid=37403886,-122141377,4803043366714718562&li=lmd&ll=37.403915,-122.132778&spn=0.051613,0.085402&z=14
> 
> It's that big lot and building you see from Foothill between Page Mill and Arastadero. It has a lot of room. You can park there or ride there. I'll attach a photo to this post.



*They have opened several new parking lots recently. Meet in Parking Lot 2 (same as francois' photo). Map of VA attached.*

BTW, be sure to wear your helmet while riding on VA property. The VA Police can and will stop you if you don't. Federal offense and such.

.


----------



## bustamove

*Join us, anyway*



manhattanproj said:


> ah. a group ride. i want to join.
> 
> but i'll pass on this one. not in riding shape. i'll join the next one.
> 
> i'm excited even though i'm not going.


It's only a social ride - casual pace, lots of regroups. Thien will be towing the slackers at the back to keep everyone together.


----------



## thien

bustamove said:


> Thien will be towing the slackers at the back to keep everyone together.


The back is where the party is gonna be at...


----------



## mohair_chair

thien said:


> The back is where the party is gonna be at...


Everyone can't be in the back. Someone has to pull.


----------



## CrankyMonkey

manhattanproj said:


> ah. a group ride. i want to join.
> 
> but i'll pass on this one. not in riding shape. i'll join the next one.
> 
> i'm excited even though i'm not going.


Don't worry I was huffing and puffing up the rolling hills this morning, you will be in good company. Plus there's no time like the present to get started.


----------



## eddy

thien said:


> The back is where the party is gonna be at...


Baby got back, man! 

I think there will be some splitting of the group. ABC, 123, etc. I'm definitely a Cat 7 or 8, or somewhere around PQRST. Because, these days, my definition of casual is 4-8 MPH and hammering is 15-17 MPH. I know the route pretty well, so I can take short cuts along the way.


----------



## steelblue

I want to join the party at the back too. I am in.


----------



## thien

steelblue said:


> I want to join the party at the back too. I am in.


Gary's in! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Superunleaded

thien said:


> Gary's in! Very cool! :thumbsup:


You know me... the best party crasher in town  
ima show up wid da whole tribe


----------



## kretzel

*busy weekend*

This should be fun, I'll be there. I'll be riding to & from the ride so if anyone wants to join me for the ride home we can roll Foothill then hit Mt Eden for a few extra km's. 

Busy weekend, I'll be at the Trailhead demo day at the Demo Forest on Saturday rollin' my new Look 986...

Cheers,


----------



## thien

hmm.. Mt Eden afterwards does sound tempting!


----------



## chas

What's the date for this? Still planning on this weekend? Unfortunately I've got to head down to So Cal for a demo this weekend, but if this turns out to be a monthly thing I'd love to come along next month. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## thien

chas said:


> Still planning on this weekend?


If you can get back by Sunday morning you can still come for the ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

chas said:


> What's the date for this? Still planning on this weekend? Unfortunately I've got to head down to So Cal for a demo this weekend, but if this turns out to be a monthly thing I'd love to come along next month.
> 
> *[email protected]*


uh-oh uh-oh oh, here comes the hammer.

What's up Chas? We'll definitely hook up. You guys better start your company rides soon too.

fc


----------



## wchane

ugh. i swore this was in a couple weeks.

have a baby shower of all things to attend =/


----------



## Francis Cebedo

wchane said:


> ugh. i swore this was in a couple weeks.
> 
> have a baby shower of all things to attend =/


At least you have a great excuse. NOT!

Btw everyone, the ride is coming up this Sunday. Get on your bike today, Friday or Saturday.

Don't come to the ride rusty from 4 months of no riding (hint, hint Gregg ). It'll just be more fun if your bike is working right and you're comfortable.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Some thoughts:

I have 20 pairs of roadbikereview socks. I know I said everyone will get a pair. But I have this sneaking suspicion more thatn 20 people will show. So first come first served. I will lay them out on top of my car (blue mini cooper) so hunt them down when you arrive.

Thien will have roadbikereview stickers! Enough even.

If the group is much bigger than 20 people, we will probably break it in two (after a sorting-out on Arastadero road):idea:.

If you have not ridden in a group before, then it's important you read the tips below. Safety first and foremost.

------------
*Be Predictable* - Group riding requires even more attention to predictability than riding alone. Other riders expect you to ride straight, at a constant speed, unless you indicate differently. 

*Communicate* - Use hand and verbal signals to communicate with members of the group and with other traffic.

*Hand Signals* - Hand signals for turning and stopping are as follows: Left are straight out to signal a left turn. Left arm out and down with you palm to the rear to signal slowing or stopping. And, for a right turn, put your right arm straight out (in areas where this is legal) or put your left arm out and bent up. 

*Verbal Warnings* - Along with hand signals, verbally warn cyclists behind you of your changes in direction or speed. The lead rider should call out "left turn," "right turn," "slowing," stopping," etc. Announce a turn well in advance of the intersection, so that members of the group have time to position themselves properly. 

*Announce Hazards* - When riding in a tight group, most of the cyclists do not have a good view of the road surface ahead, so it is important to announce holes, gravel, grates, and other hazards. Indicate road hazards by pointing down to the left or right, and by shouting "hole," "bump," etc., where required for safety. Everyone in a group should be made aware of hazards. However, not everyone needs to announce them. 

*Change Positions Correctly* - Generally, slow traffic stays right, so you should try to pass others on their left. Say "on your left" to warn the cyclist ahead that you are passing. If you need to pass someone on the right, say "on your right" clearly since this is an unusual maneuver. 

*Watch For Traffic Coming From The Rear* - Even when you are occupying the proper lane position, it often helps to know when a car is coming. Since those in front cannot see traffic approaching from the rear, it is the responsibility of the riders in back to inform the others by saying "car back." Around curves, on narrow roads, or when riding double, it is also helpful to warn of traffic approaching from the front with "car up." 

*Watch Out At Intersections* - When approaching intersections requiring vehicles to yield or stop the lead rider will say "slowing" or "stopping" to alert those behind to the change in speed. Each cyclist is responsible for verifying that the way is clear before enter the intersection. 

*Leave A Gap for Cars* - When riding up hills or on narrow roads where you are impeding faster traffic, leave a gap for cars between every three or four bicycles. This way motorists can take advantage of shorter passing intervals and eventually move piecemeal around the entire group. 

*Move Off the Road When You Stop* - Whether you are stopping because of mechanical problems or to regroup with you companions, move well off the road so you don't interfere with traffic. It is usually best for the lead rider to pull forward in the stopping area and for other riders to pull in behind the rider in front of them. When you start up again, each cyclist should look for, and yield to, traffic. 

*Ride One Or Two Across* - Ride single file or double file as appropriate to the roadway and traffic conditions and where allowed by law. Even where riding double is legal, courtesy dictates that you single up when cars are trying to pass you if the lane is wide enough for them to safely do so. 

*Wait At Turns* - If the group becomes at all separated, even by a few dozen meters, someone should wait at the turn until the next rider arrives at the intersection, and so on until all riders have made the turn. 

*Two At The End* - For safety and as a courtesy, if the group spreads out, the last two people should adjust their speed to ride as a pair. If either should need assistance they will have a helping hand.
Source: International Bicycle Fund

*#1 Rule:* You have to smile. We're just riding bikes and it's nice out there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Superunleaded said:


> You know me... the best party crasher in town
> ima show up wid da whole tribe


Jack, if you're bringing more than one person, house rules says you have to bring the roast pig.

fc


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

Another pair of go-faster-RBR-socks does sound appealing but I will have to miss Sunday's RBR gathering to attend to an unexpected matter. Sorry to be missing it as I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## chas

francois said:


> uh-oh uh-oh oh, here comes the hammer.
> 
> What's up Chas? We'll definitely hook up. You guys better start your company rides soon too.
> 
> fc


We actually just got back on schedule with the Tuesday/Thursday rides this week. The weather screwed us up for a few months, but I think we're back on track. Come out anytime!

*[email protected]*


----------



## Cruzer2424

wait. are there big hills on this thing?

not that that would stop me from coming....


----------



## lookrider

Cruzer2424 said:


> wait. are there big hills on this thing?
> 
> not that that would stop me from coming....


You're from Pittsburgh or LA? Either way there's big hills both places..Is it too cold in Pittsburgh to ride now? Maybe that's a stupid question....


----------



## Cruzer2424

lookrider said:


> You're from Pittsburgh or LA? Either way there's big hills both places..Is it too cold in Pittsburgh to ride now? Maybe that's a stupid question....


Oh. Gotta update that thing. I live in Danville now. Went to school in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## sometimerider

Cruzer2424 said:


> wait. are there big hills on this thing?


See the Elevation Profile (under Show) at http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08:


(Unfortunately I won't make the ride - preempted by a family ski trip.)


----------



## Gee3

Will there be any socks left for those starting earlier at Chain Reaction with Thien?


----------



## bustamove

*Your turn to pull Thien up Foothill*



Gee3 said:


> Will there be any socks left for those starting earlier at Chain Reaction with Thien?


You have to ride faster than Thien if you want arrive early enough for a pair of socks.


----------



## Superunleaded

francois said:


> Jack, if you're bringing more than one person, house rules says you have to bring the roast pig.
> 
> fc


Francis,
I asked "da boyz" to go catch the pig but some smart fool gave the pig a grease bath and it got away. :mad2: 

I guess we'll just bring our own socks  

BTW, we'll be riding to VA from Newark or Union City.


----------



## grrrah

Change of plans for sunday which means I'm 99% in! 



thien said:


> Francois has spoken. Meet @ the Veteran's Hospital at 9am. I'll probably park down by Chain Reaction on Homestead and bike up Foothill to the hospital if anyone wants to join me.


What time are you leaving CR? or about how much time is need to ride from CR to the hospital?

My mom lives in that area, and it would be a good starting spot for me..


----------



## gregg

francois said:


> ...
> 
> Don't come to the ride rusty from 4 months of no riding (hint, hint Gregg ). It'll just be more fun if your bike is working right and you're comfortable.
> 
> fc


Well, you see....the reason I don't ride more is cuz I got dis slave driver of a boss... (and no, I don't mean my wife....well, actually I do, but that's another story!)

Give a guy a little credit, I have ridden at least twice this year....that's an average of ....once a month! I even have proof!

See:

Me takin' the new guy out around the Baja San Jose


Me takin' the new guy out for a bit of dirt....


I'll have more pics come Monday morning!


----------



## thien

bustamove said:


> You have to ride faster than Thien if you want arrive early enough for a pair of socks.


I got RoadBikeReview socks already, so there won't be any motivation for me to go very fast Gary.  

Meeting time at Chain Reaction is 8am. I imagine we'll arrive at the VA a lot earlier than 9, but that's fine.


----------



## eddy

There were some nice cross/headwinds out on Arastradero/PageMill/Foothill/JSerra today. Wunderground reports 13 mph winds, but I'm a lightweight so everything blows me over. I'll be sure to bring my wind gear tomorrow.


----------



## Cruzer2424

eddy said:


> There were some nice cross/headwinds out on Arastradero/PageMill/Foothill/JSerra today. Wunderground reports 13 mph winds, but I'm a lightweight so everything blows me over. I'll be sure to bring my wind gear tomorrow.


heh. if it makes you feel any better, I had one of those "holy crap" moments at the top of diablo today when I felt like I was going to get blown off the side of the mountain. 

I'm certainly no lightweight.  Not even remotely close.


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I was looking at the Wunderground too and thinking it will be nice to have someone to draft off tomorrow...


----------

